# Great Review of a Light Bulb



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

A Little Short said:


> Saw this review for a light bulb while looking on a site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And???:blink::blink::blink::laughing::laughing:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> And???:blink::blink::blink::laughing::laughing:


Couldn't you see the "review"?:001_huh:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

This place is falling asleep :laughing:


----------

